# T-Shirt Transportfolie...



## Meccan (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo User,

 ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich hier das richtige Forum dafür ist aber ich stell einfach mal meine Frage!

 Ich möchte demnächste ca. 27 T-shirts selber bedrucken d.h. selber T-Shirts kaufen und selber diese Druck Folie bedrucken und aufbügeln.

 Nun wollte ich euch Fragen ob ihr vielleicht eine "Transportfolie" kennt die dafür am besten geeignet ist und nicht beim ersten Mal waschen raus geht

 Danke im Voraus für eure Antwort!

 MFG Carl


----------



## Ellie (11. Juni 2005)

Moin Meccan,

ich kenne keine Folie für Bügeleisen die hält.

Du brauchst um Textilien haltbar zu bedrucken:

1. die Folien, logo, aber welche aus dem Fachhandel, ohne Gewerbeschein kommt man da aber schwer ran.

2. einen Farbkopierer oder ein Sublimationsdrucker mit Spezialtinte

3. eine Textilpresse mit genug Druck und bis 200 Grad Temperatur.

Ohne diese doch recht teuren und großen Geräte wirst Du keine vernünftigen T-Shirts bedruckt bekommen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (11. Juni 2005)

Die Teile nennen sich Transferfolien und gibt es z.b. von Zweckform, Canon, HP, usw.
Damit kann man, je nach Drucker relativ gute Qualitäten erzielen. Man beachte bitte relativ. Das Problem an der Sache ist immer noch, dass man dann eben keine Aufdruck hat, sondern eher einen Aufkleber. Das Ganze hält zwar recht lange, sieht aber dafür auch nicht soo gut aus. Und bei fast 30 T-Shirts sollte man schon überlegen, ob nicht ein Siebdruck angemessen wäre. Ist natürlich immer eine Kostenfrage und eine Qualitätsfrage ("Was will ich haben?").


----------



## Nina (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

ich näh einen Großteil meiner Klamotten selbst und hab eigentlich immer diese T-Shirt-Transferfolie im Haus 
Ich hatte eigentlich noch keine Probleme damit, weder beim Aufbügeln, noch mit der Haltbarkeit.

Ich hol immer die Folie die sie im Mediamarkt bei den Papieren haben..ich glaub von HP, ist nicht ganz günstig, aber es gibt sie für helle und dunkle Textilien. 

Die Farben werden gut und leuchten schön, und bei 40°, auf links gewaschen und gebügelt, hab ich einige die schon über ein Jahr alt sind und noch nicht verwaschen sind.

Nur für großflächige Motive wird das nicht so schön weil du dann entweder eine weiße Schicht im Hintergrund hast, oder eine schwarze. Da schneid ich das in Friemelarbeit immer mit einer Schere weg weil es sonst "aufgepappt" ausschaut. Das könnte allerdings anstrengend werden bei 27 Shirts  Also vielleicht mal fragen was das drucken lassen kosten würde? Da die Folien ja nicht ganz billig sind glaub ich sogar das das im Endeffekt aufs Gleiche rauskommen könnte?

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Meccan (12. Juni 2005)

Also das mit den weißen rand ist nicht soo unser Problem, da wir ja auch weiße Tshirts benutzen von daher!

Da wir ja auch nur kleine Motive bedrucken werden also maximal in der ganzen Fläche DIN A5 denke ich mir ist das nicht dieeee große Arbeit1

Und Siebdruck kostet trotz Mengenrabatt um die 10€ pro Shirt und wir könne das wenn wir es selber machen für ca 5€ machen, da das T-Shirt eh nur ein Abschluss T-Shirt ist und nur Einmal an diesen Tag getragen wird denke ich mir die RELATIV GUTE QUALITÄT reicht da vollkommen aus

Danke an alle für die Antworten!

MFG Carl


----------



## Ellie (12. Juni 2005)

Moin,

die Büromarktfolien, seufz, eine Freundin hat es versucht und nach 4-5 Wäschen waren die Farben verblasst.In einem anderen Fall blätterte die Folie sogar ab. Du mußt dann die Shirts sehr vorsichtig waschen, keine Bleichmittel, kein Trockner und nicht über 40 Grad, nur dann halten sie etwas länger.

Ich glaube 10 Folien A4 kosten um 15 Euro, das ist sauteuer finde ich, für die schlechte Qualität. Na ja, für das Hobby reicht es wohl und wenn es sich eh nur um eine einmalige Scherz-Aktion handelt.

Die Folien befürworte ich nur für diese einmaligen Aktionen. Aber mein Qualitätsanspruch ist wohl etwas höher. 

Ellie


----------



## Meccan (13. Juni 2005)

ja darum geht es  mir ja auch UM diesen einmaligen Gebrauch!

 Aber wenn ich später dann doch mal einen Plott machen möchte für mich persönlich komme ich da eigentlich auf unter 15€ für das gesamter Paket (T-Shirt+ Drucken)
 Ich würde es halt gerne selber mache aber so wie ich das sehe kann ich ja nach fast jeder Wäsche mir ein neues T-Shirt machen und bei meinen Lokalen bedrucker sind mir 20€ für Schwarz-Weiß Druck echt ein bissche zuviel bei der Qualität


 MFG Carl


----------

